# Worgen und Goblins? Fact oder nur Gelaber



## Schtinketroll (15. August 2009)

Hi,
Ich möchte mal eure meinug hören zu dem Thema das schon durch viele Forums geht WORGEN & GOBLINS ^^
Ich stelle mich mal neutral aber ich habe da bilder gefunden schaut euch das mal an :

http://www.blizzard.com/us/inblizz/fanart/...reens/ss399.jpg
http://img76.imageshack.us/i/worgenmanjb5.jpg/#q=Worgen
http://img292.imageshack.us/i/worgengirlrk1.jpg/#q=Worgen

Goblins mir rüssi finden ihr ja schon ingame aber wen ihr was findet könnt ihr reinschreiben

Was ich mich noch frage bei welcher Fraktion spielen die Goblins mit und wo die Worgen???


----------



## 11Raiden (17. August 2009)

Goblins wohl Horde und Worgen = Alli...
Worgen Alli? Wtf?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (1. September 2009)

Ich könnte mir zwar vorstellen das sich Worgen aus irgenteinem Grund der Allianz anschliesen würden...aber das sollte dann auch einigermassen gut erklärt sein ... wie... da bin ich grad zu faul was auszudenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Und Goblins.... naja ich weisn icht so recht warum damit viele ein Problem haben... klar sie wahren bisher eigentlich immer neutral... aber man sollte sich das eher wie eine Firma vorstellen... es sind nicht die Goblins die neutral sind sondern die Firma für die sie arbeiten und da sind eben zufällig alle die man sieht Gobbos (hört sich ziemlich bescheuert an ich weis... aber wieso sollten die neutralen Gobbos über alle Gobbo Schicksale bestimmen dürfen? Sind ja keine Gesetzlosen).

Um was ich mir da eigentlich die meisten Sorgen mache ist einmal die Erklärung wieso die Worgen bei den Allys mitmischen und wie wohl Helme bei ihnen aussehen werden... so Schamanen-Blumen-Whateverkränze passen ja noch gut aber Plattenhelme? Mäh.


----------



## dragon1 (1. September 2009)

Was haltet ihr von den neuen Rasseb/klassen?


Mensch Hunter: Super
Ud Hunter: auch, man kann sie jetzt als z.b Dunkellaeufer ausspielen.
Tauren Pally: *Kotz* aber es gibt auch einige richtig gute weisen, diese zu spielen (Siehe offi rp forum)
Troll dudu: Eher diese Typen, die von ihren Tiergoettern ihre Kraft kriegen
B11 Krieger: Magiejaeger, Schildwachen
Zwerg Schamanen: JUHUUUU endlich Wildhammerzwerge
Gnomenpriester...Loretechnisch scheisse, aber allgemein hab ich nichts dagegen, das es endlich gnomenheiler gibt.

Wenn ich wen vergessen hab, einfach anmerken^^


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

Nachtelf Magier


----------

